

A little rant about Dell - mattvot

I've just had to wipe my laptop and start over. Why do I have to download some software that will download a download manager so I can download drivers? Arrgh!
======
drsata
Because you did not read and understand the click here for direct download.
That is why. That is all. Get some glasses. Pay better attention. I hope you
are not the Guy who works for me I'm scared.

~~~
yottabyte47
Why is there even the option to do anything other than a direct download?
Heck, why does he even need to bother with drivers? This isn't his fault. It's
poor design.

